# Need HELP by Saturday- Calf Sitter



## dwbonfire (Oct 4, 2011)

i had posted about 3 weeks ago when i got my angus bottle baby. she has been doing well on 3 pints of the Dumor high energy milk replacer twice a day.
it was surely bad timing getting her, but i didnt have much choice. we have a vacation planned for 2 weeks coming up this weekend. we drive from NC to Mass. which is about 15 hrs give or take depending on how many stops are made. we put a cap on our truck and usually take the dogs in thier crates. they do fine with the ride. however, now i have my calf. we have NO ONE to watch over her and bottle feed her while we are gone, so i have to take her with me  definetly not ideal for her sake. i dont really know how its going to go, or what precautions i should take. will she stress out with the trip and get sick on me?
she wont get much chill because of the cap on the truck so she wont be in the wind the whole time or anything, and she is used to the dogs and vice versa but i still worry about her being mostly imobile in the crate and getting stressed and sick. what should i do? 
once we get there we have all the same comforts of home, her own horse stall just like she has here, and a fenced area to run around just like here. she will have 2 weeks to settle before we make the trip again. is this really not a good idea tho?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess you will have to do what you have to do. Certainly taking her with you is better than her starving to death while you are gone. Can you use a trailer? I think riding in a trailer is easier on livestock than in the back of a truck. If she has to ride in the back of a truck, is there some way that you could take her out at a rest stop without putting anyone in harm's way?

I would just make sure to take things along in case she gets sick. I would definitely take probiotics, something to take care of scours, maybe antibiotics in case she comes down with shipping fever or something. I don't own cows so I'm not sure on other things but I think you get the idea.


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks for the advice. I dont think I can take my trailer on this trip unfortunetly. This is just all bad timing. I would like to do what you suggested and bring along a "just in case" kit, but I am very new to having a cow so Im not sure which antibiotics to get and how much to give etc etc. I also dont know the signs of shipping fever... 
I will do my best to take her out to stretch at rest stops and whatnot. Shes also still small enough that she fits in my XL dog crate so Im hoping she wont feel so crammed.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 4, 2011)

A young calf is very prone to heavy stress while being moved. I would highly advise you to seek out someone to care for her while you are away. I have raised many bottle babies and helped with others who have raised or tried to raise them and my experience with calves being moved around has always been bad to one degree or another. Most times it was very detramental.
I wish you tons of luck and hope you can figure out the best plan for baby.

Nuflor is the best antibiotic for this type thing if there is just no other choice.


----------



## elevan (Oct 4, 2011)

We have a great community here.  Why don't you post the area you live in and see if someone would be willing to care for her while you're away.  I know it's very short notice but you may be surprised.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 4, 2011)

Good idea there. Isn't RTG close to you? I know I'm like an hour and a half away, but I doubt DH would be too thrilled to have a calf in the yard for a couple weeks. I think it would be kind of neat, and I bet my kids would get a kick out of it, but doubt DH would agree to it.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe you could contact your local 4-H club or FFA maybe someone will do it.  Or like Elevan said post an add for assistance, you'd be surprised how many people out there that would do it.  I wouldn't travel with a calf, they aren't good with stress and this trip sounds like alot of that.


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 4, 2011)

I am in Anson County, NC. 
RTG is somewhat close I believe, just not sure how close. I also dont have a ton of money to pay someone to watch and care for her, though I know some compensation is expected for sure. I am hoping someone will see this thread and be interested to watch her for me. Should I post in another section on here?
I am nervous to bring her, I feel like I am just asking for trouble :/ and with my lack of experience with cows, prob not a good mix.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ever hear of staycation ?   Worked for me, then enjoyed many a steak and hamburger the next year.


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 5, 2011)

lol like stay home? i know, sometimes i'd rather because it would be easier. but i havent seen any of my family since last Christmas, i have 2 nephews (one new who i havent seen yet) and my family hasnt seen my son since then either. i need to be able to get away at least once a year, and we chose to go in october because its better than mid summer or mid winter. and all my other animals are able to be left for a week or so and are fine. its just this calf now :/


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 5, 2011)

dwbonfire,

if you will bring her to me, and provide the feed, milk etc,  I will be glad to babysit her for your..........at no charge, just one friend helping out another.  I think you are about an hour from me.

I have a nice big barn, and plenty of grass to play in.

PM me if you want to talk this out and I'll give you my #


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 5, 2011)

Glad RTG could help out! I was trying to think of where I could put her for 2 weeks since all my pens were full.  Plus I'm in MD so she'd have had to come half way.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm glad RTG has offered to help.  I know she has cows and has bottlefeeding experience. Hopefully OP can work something out with her.


----------



## elevan (Oct 5, 2011)

I LOVE the way this community comes together!


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 5, 2011)

wow, what a great offer! I cant believe how helpful you all are its great. I was thinking I would be stumped since its so last minute.

PM sent


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 5, 2011)

lol your welcome, and I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 5, 2011)

dwdonfire is graciously letting me borrow her little calf for a couple weeks! Isnt this wonderful?  I love bottle babies!

You silly people THINK I am being nice, but hahaha, jokes on you! I get to have a bottle baby and look at those long eyelashes slowly blinking at me while baby drinks a bottle.  sigh.............I'm in love and I havent even seen the calf yet. lol

Dwbonfire also graciously offered to pay in hay, not neccesary but very much appreicated!

This forum is great! She gets her vacation and I get baby breath!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 5, 2011)

:bun sounds like a win/win situation. You know we will have to have pictures of the calf.  If dwbonfire doesn't mind.


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 7, 2011)

i am so happy that my little girl will be well taken care of while im away - though i am going to miss her!!! i bet after two weeks i will even see a difference in her size, since seeing them everyday can make it hard to notice while its happening.

i have a good pic of her on my camera i will try to post tomorrow, but yes RTG can surely take pics of her to show you all! and i can see her while im gone too!

thank you all for your help, and especially RTG!!  i hope to someday return the favor!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 7, 2011)

She has a clean stall with fresh bedding ready for her..................


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 7, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> dwdonfire is graciously letting me borrow her little calf for a couple weeks! Isnt this wonderful?  I love bottle babies!
> 
> You silly people THINK I am being nice, but hahaha, jokes on you! I get to have a bottle baby and look at those long eyelashes slowly blinking at me while baby drinks a bottle.  sigh.............I'm in love and I havent even seen the calf yet. lol
> 
> ...


I must say I didn't know Red was such a softy, so endearing...


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 7, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> dwdonfire is graciously letting me borrow her little calf for a couple weeks! Isnt this wonderful?  I love bottle babies!
> 
> You silly people THINK I am being nice, but hahaha, jokes on you! I get to have a bottle baby and look at those long eyelashes slowly blinking at me while baby drinks a bottle.  sigh.............I'm in love and I havent even seen the calf yet. lol
> 
> ...


Wonderful solution to a complicated situation! I am so happy that baby is going to get a good sitter and Dwbonfire can now go on vacation and not worry so much about her darling calf  Fabulous!!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 7, 2011)

Pumpkinpup said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true, but will Dwbonfire get the calf back after vacation?  I guess we will wait and see!  Those long eyelashes slowly blinking at you while this sweet baby drinks a bottle, well it's going to be tough.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey, can I drop off four pigs, five goats, and a bunch of chickens?  And two portable dogs?


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 7, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a total wuss.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 7, 2011)

Freemotion wrote:

"Hey, can I drop off four pigs, five goats, and a bunch of chickens?  And two portable dogs?" 



Omigosh, Freemotion!  I would love to babysit all those critters for ya. 

OOOhh, wait. 

I JUST rented out my last stall, to a sweet lady with a sweet lil calf.

Theres just no room..........SORRY! Maybe next time.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 7, 2011)

Redtailgal...      I would really appreciate it if you could pick up the  27 horses on my ranch for a few days or untill I could sell or give  them away, so that I can scope out a new retirement home for my wife and I in the Pacific North West ?       You see... the bleediong hearts shut down the horse slaughter houses in the USA and the horse market has virtually disapeared and people are now dumping their horses on my land and the local Sheriff will not remove them from my land.  NO rescue group will take any responsibility to feed or house them. I can't even legally give them away since I don't own any of them. They are eating the winter stash of my baled alfalfa and baged corn+ oats + barley meant for the cattle. I need to pay the outstanding and astronomical  lawyer bills to legally gain possession of these chow hounds.  Too, at that point,  Trucking them to Canada or Mexico for slaughter would bankrupt me due to high cost of gas, as well as the Vet bill for Coggins tests for all of the horses. You are so kind hearted that I know that you will help this poor and desperate  soul in dire need.  I really APPRECIATE your kindness. Thank You !  :bun   ( OK, OK, not me ...   but a real life cattle rancher neighbor just 10 miles from my ranch that has found himself in this very real life situation here in Cal.. Also, Someone actually cut my pasture fence and dumped an intact and severly injured  2-3 year old colt into my pasture with 6 open mares...       NO rescue group would take him, so I was stuck... my holding + vet. + legal  costs were over $3,000 before I could legally GIVE him away.   )        Have fun with the bottle feeding!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow.

That bites, for the landowners and the horses.

As for taking them, I wish I could.  I have always loved horses, worked with horses and since, I was 4, I have dreamed/planned on having my own.  However, this is a "family farm" (meaning FIL owns the land and decided what is "allowed" on the property).  Sooooo, I am horseless.


One mans trash is another (wo)mans treasure.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 7, 2011)

Not to highjack this thread or anything but Bossroo, that is horrible!  What a frustrating situation to find yourself in.  I'm sure there a many people that would take the horses in across the country, but as you say, the legality of it all sounds like a nightmare.  I wish you and your neighbors the best with this and hope that the problem is rectified soon.  Thank you taking in the colt and doing what you can for him.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 7, 2011)

When I got a court legal  ownership to  this  so called useless, not even halter broke colt.       I had my Vet abort a  mare that he bred, then I had the Vet  castrate him, then GAVE him away after 4 months of feeding and doctoring his wound. 
After this bleeding heart disaster of a law and resulting crash of horse values, however the Vet, labor,feed, etc. costs continued to escalate ( I wonder why???). I was forced to liquidate my 33 horses ( sold most on my horses in 3 states at fire sale prices, leased out best stallion and 2 top mares to 2 provinces in Canada, and gave away 6 other well trained geldings to 6 families in Cal. ). I leased our ranch out for the next 2 years as it is too painful to just walk the empty pastures. ( I have been in the horse breeding business for over 37 years and really loved it.) We are now in the looking process to retire to the PNW.    I hope that the cattle rancher doesn't go bankrupt as he just now has the court legal right to legally get rid of his unwanted horse curse.    . Can you tell that I am ticked ?


----------

